# Посоветуйте дистрибутив для создания файл-сервера

## ZmiyGorinich

Вот хочу найти маленький дистрибутив для создания файл сервера. Лучше конечно Linux, но можно и BSD.

Надо в принципе не много а имеенно Samba и NFS.

Чем меньше дистрибутив тем лучше.

Может кто-то посоветует?

----------

## cha-chaynik

В свое время, я пользовался RedHat-ом, ASP, Slackware, Mandrake. Теперь я поднимаю сервера исключительно на Gentoo. По поводу размера системы, я никогда не заморачивался, т.к. для сервера (особенно, файл-сервера с большим дисковым простанством) +-100 Mb не принципиальны. Выбор пал на Gentoo потому что из всего вышеупомянутого его проще всего "тонко" конфигурировать и оптимизировать, что для меня принципиально выжно для серверов.

----------

## rusxakep

Такой Apprentice и такой оффтопичный?  :Smile:  Здесь тебе только одно посоветуют. Извини

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Да я не о том... У меня Gentoo стоит и в офисе и дома и даже на серверах. Я имел ввиду маленький специфический дистрибутив... Т.е. специально заточен для файл сервера и ничего кроме.

----------

## YD

Сначала будет FS, а потом ещё что-то надо будет поставить (как всегда). Хотя бы допустим просто вебуправление или статистика. Gentoo hardened себя оправдывает.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Вот что я нашел http://www.serverelements.com/naslite.php

Может кому-то будет интересно.

А может кто-то подскажет как такие дистрибутивы создаются? Можно просто линки на технологии и описания как нечто сделать.

----------

## YD

www.linuxfromscratch.org - после этого такой вопрос отпадёт :>

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Ну не совсем... Там рассказывается именно как построить систему. А где можно почитать как делаются специфические.... т.е. очень маленькие или по моему их можно назвать Linux для встраиваемых систем.

----------

## ManJak

Если честно и объективно - ЛЮБОЙ!

Если для меня, то Гента понравилась за схожесть с FreeBSD.

ЗЫ

Я-бы на Генте собирал, можно на ФРИ.

Я ее и полюбил за схожесть системы портов, поиска и.д.

Р.Х. меня не порадовал (это личное и для каждого свое), хотя, один проект верится там поныне,

т.к. не смог прикрутить видеовход на видяхек Генте   :Sad: 

Но там и шапка справляется.

----------

